# Complete Glock 19 SLIDE FRAME KIT POLY 80 OEM PART



## supplylord01 (Jun 22, 2017)

Complete Glock 19 SLIDE FRAME KIT POLY 80 OEM PART ,I'm able to provide other pistols,Riffles, machine pistols, sub-machine guns,etc...just PM me on wickr messenger at : supplylord01


----------

